# Arabian Ranches Mosque



## lindos (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi, can anyone tell me how noisy the early morning call to prayer is from the mosque in the centre of Arabian Ranches? I am looking at buying a villa in The Alma Villas but some of them seem pretty close to the mosque.

Thanks


----------



## twonao (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't know if you can hear it from the villas in Alma, but if you do, you are in for a treat. The Muezzin speaks from the nose, and it is very irritating.

Keep in mind that on fridays, because of the very high attendance, a lot of people pray outside the mosque and the preach is broadcasted with speakerphones. So if you can hear the call from the house, you will also hear the preach every friday around 1p.m. If you are far enough, you will be ok


----------



## twonao (Apr 16, 2013)

Haha, I knew someone would say something like this !

I am not saying that prayer calls or preaching are disturbing, I just said that this particular person's voice is not pleasant to hear. Otherwise I don't have anything against the call for prayer or the preach. 

This person obviously wants to stay away from the mosque and the calls etc... So I am sharing my experience of the area ! Stop being so sensitive !


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I disagree with the whiner above you. We have about 2.5 mosques (one small) next to us and they are VERY loud. I often dread waking up just before the morning prayer because if I don't go back to sleep soon I lose 10+ minutes listening to them and if you stay awake long enough, it's harder to back to sleep!

I don't think there is anything in the Quran that states they can use speakers (of course they didn't have them back then!) so I don't think they are really allowed. Back in the days no one had alarm clocks and such to tell them when to wake up, whoever wakes up for prayers clearly doesn't need the mosque telling him/her. I don't mind if the Athan guy uses his natural voice without speakers/amplification. It's the way it was meant to be.


----------



## Saif.azzawi (Jun 13, 2013)

Dear moe 


I think u r have shallow mind about religious and cultures , I advice you to read and learn ,and as I said u can leave in other area which far from masjid .

And if u would to compline u can call and say I don't to hear .so u will get free ticket .
Unfortunately most of u here un educated so u r shallow


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Saif.azzawi said:


> Dear moe
> 
> 
> I think u r have shallow mind about religious and cultures , I advice you to read and learn ,and as I said u can leave in other area which far from masjid .
> ...


You're a charming chap aren't you? "Most on here uneducated". That is no different to saying most Arabs can't drive a car without speeding, or all Indians live 10 to a room. Clearly not true and an uneducated view.

The original poster is asking how loud the call to prayer is at a particular mosque. It is a reasonable question and was asked respectfully. Some mosques are much louder than others. Some have major parking issues nearby. There is nothing wrong with this, but some people don't want to live next door to it. No different to not wanting to live next door to a church in the UK due to the bell ringing.

Too many people say go away if they don't agree with something. This is intolerance and is counter productive. If the world continues in this fashion then there will be no understanding and the problems of intolerance will continue as they are now.

Tolerance and respect works 2 ways. We all should remember that...


----------



## Saif.azzawi (Jun 13, 2013)

It's nice to see more people intersting 

My dear first I would to say I knew very well how u r thinking I can't say all but most 
And if u gave a driving like example , I can gave u more about u but I don't want to discuss about these things

If driving fast in left side with highway route so where is the problem, it will be if u r use it to drive slow 
Also Indian 10 living in one room so don't compare ur self with others , cause most of them sending money to there families not like others just spend it on him self and this for everyone the speech . 
And if masijd u found loud so before u r going to other countries read the history , cultures & religious
And if I'm saying leave cause no one push you or anybody else so before people or countries change change your self


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Saif.azzawi said:


> It's nice to see more people intersting
> 
> My dear first I would to say I knew very well how u r thinking I can't say all but most
> And if u gave a driving like example , I can gave u more about u but I don't want to discuss about these things
> ...


You clearly don't understand. I said it is not true that all Arabs speed. I said it is not true that all Indians sleep 10 to a room.

You seem very keen to point out how people should be. You are telling me to be educated and tolerant whilst you are being the exact opposite. Read what I have written in my previous post as I don't think you have understood it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Saif.azzawi said:


> Dear moe
> 
> 
> I think u r have shallow mind about religious and cultures , I advice you to read and learn ,and as I said u can leave in other area which far from masjid .
> ...



The original poster asked is the mosque is loud or not. Is a very sensible question for someone looking at buying a property in the area. Not any different than asking how busy the roads are or how good or bad are the schools in the area. You wouldn't blame him for asking such questions, right? I rather live in a quiet area with no loud noises at early hours in the morning and that would include church bells if I was living in a Christian country our loud shrines/temples if I was living in Asia. How is this disrespectful or ignorant?

Lastly, please refrain from making such sweeping generalizations. You do not know me or anyone on this forum for that matter, so how would you know if I am uneducated or shallow?

Anyway, back to the topic please. If anyone has any helpful replies at all please contribute otherwise we are closing this thread.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Um Mr educated man. If you're so better than us why is your english so atrocious. Btw speeding is haram you endanger lives. You seem to be quite selective in your adherence to Islam.....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Saif.azzawi said:


> It's nice to see more people intersting
> 
> My dear first I would to say I knew very well how u r thinking I can't say all but most
> And if u gave a driving like example , I can gave u more about u but I don't want to discuss about these things
> ...


I don't need any changing, thank you very much. Nobody pushed me to live here, I am very happy living here, but I would still rather live in an area without a loud mosque. I don't see why I would need to change myself 

Have a good day!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Supposedly if the mosque is too loud you can complain or request they lower it but ive never heard of anyone doing this so no idea if it works


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

To the complainer Saif - actually according to any Imam to the call to prayer is NOT meant to be a disturbance or a nuisance to people! There are rules and limits as to how loud mosques are allowed to be and if people think the mosque in their area is too loud then they are fully within their rights to request the Department of Cultural affairs at the Municipality to go and check it - which they do and are very pleasant about it!

Your 'if you don't like it leave' attitude is childish and ridiculous - I suggest you grow up.

And in reply to Moe - I did, in Mirdiff - I lived actually quite a way away but it suddenly became extremely loud, to the point of being unbearable. The guys I spoke to were extremely nice and understanding, they went and checked, agreed it was too loud and had the volume adjusted.

Many of the athans are very pleasant and not a bother at all - others are horrific.


----------



## Saif.azzawi (Jun 13, 2013)

I thing u need to grow up 

Why I should leave . Now I'm sure that everyone not educated cause u r trying to force ur opinion and incase if I answer I will get block , and don't care . 

Anyway if u sleep and wakeup early like human
Or u r married legally and have children and they r going to school morning so I don't think u will have problem 

Finally u r really made my day good cause I found people have like ur attitude 

Have nice day 
In the future anyone like to discuss somthing please let him or her to send any certificate 

And u chocolate u r telling me about Islam , u should have knowledge about ur religion after u can discuss about other religious


----------



## twonao (Apr 16, 2013)

I am so glad I found this thread ...  :frusty: :der:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

YOU NEED TO HAVE KNOWLEDGE OF YOUR OWN RELIGION AND WHAT THE GOVERNMENT SAYS!!!

Want to embrace living in the UAE? Culture guru Nasif Kayed tells you how... | 7 Days Dubai

Read the article, it is from:

Nasif Kayed is general manager of the Sheikh Mohammed Centre for Cultural Understanding. Every week in 7DAYS he addresses topics about culture and life. Do you have a question for Nasif? Email [email protected]

If you understand it bravo! If you don't, you're hopeless lol


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

This is clearly a case of...

"It is better to remain silent at the risk of being thought a fool, than to talk and remove all doubt of it."


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Saif.azzawi said:


> I thing u need to grow up
> 
> Why I should leave . Now I'm sure that everyone not educated cause u r trying to force ur opinion and incase if I answer I will get block , and don't care .
> 
> ...


Send a certificate? What on earth are you talking about??? :confused2:

To everyone: if you wish to have a discussion about religion please open a separate thread at The Sandpit, although I would discourage it since from previous experience we know those discussions just end up in people insulting each other and talking in circles. I'm closing this one since the original question has been answered.


----------

